# A weekends work



## attie schoeman (Jun 30, 2013)

The top row is Tamboti, what a pleasure to turn.
Middel row is left: wild olive and right is"hardekool" This is a very hard wood from the nothern bushveld in South Africa.Probably the most difficult wood to turn, but the results are rewarding.
In the bottem row the first four pens are acrylic and the last one is curly maple.


----------



## skiprat (Jun 30, 2013)

Lekker mooi !!:biggrin:


----------



## turncrazy43 (Jun 30, 2013)

That's a whole bunch of pens for a weekend, you were very busy. They all came out nicely Attie.
_________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day.


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Jun 30, 2013)

*Question...*

Attie,

You were real busy this weekend.

Love that "Hardekool" wood, would like to see a close up of pens in that wood.
Just made an olivewood pen as a gift for my daughter to give to a Dr. friend who is originally from South Africa.

This particular wood did not turn up on our search of woods from South Africa.  Might not be able to purchase it in the US.  With it's unusual name, it would be remembered.  Do not recall seeing it ever mentioned anywhere.

Charlie


----------



## Janster (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice work! I figured 1.5 pens per hour based on a 12 hour day! That is really moving!


----------



## Phil Hansen (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice work Attie.
 I am a bit weary of tamboti since getting an eye infection but as you say nice to turn and finishes nicely.
Olive is also nice to turn and looks great.
Charles: Hardekool is also called leadwood (Combretum imberbe) Marvelous for a braai. Burns slow and hot.
Phil


----------

